# Looking for Manuals



## dualTrace (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all, 
first post but been lurking here for a while. 
I'm looking for a service manual and owners manual for the following machine

Yard Works model # 31AE6B3H515
serial # 1G182I20252

I haven't been able to find one online anywhere. I assume this machine is made by MTD, is it? If this manual is not available can someone point me to a machine that is similar. 

Any help greatly appreciated.
charlie


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

welcome to the forum Charlie, hopefully someone will be along with some info. :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Numbers are helpful but in the case of re branded machines pictures are gold. Most designs have some signature features that we can spot like fingerprints. That can be enough to get you contacting the right company.

Pete


----------



## dualTrace (Dec 6, 2015)

*Pictures of said machine*

Here are pictures of the machine


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Charlie. If no one else provides a valid link to your machine, maybe this one will work for you.

http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Yard Man Snow Thrower 31AE553F401 31AE573H401.pdf

This is the engine service manual-

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

I hope these help you.


----------



## dualTrace (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions guys. The gent who gave me the machine found the manuals and passed them on to me. The machine is a 14 year old MTD which has been sitting in an unheated shed the last 2 years. After some restorative maintenance, about 3 hours worth, it's running great and is ready to go. 

Got another MTD which is a beautiful machine. It has the trigger operated steering and one of the planetary gear sets is wrecked. Can't buy individual parts apparently and the whole axle costs around $400. Sad really because the machine is otherwise in great shape.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Charlie :white^_^arial^_^0^_

You might want to start a thread under MTD with the model and serial number and see if anyone has found a substitution for that $400 part.
A photo or two would be good.


----------



## y2j514 (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't want to bump and old thread, but this is the first link that appears in google when you search for the model number OP wrote out. (31AE6B3H515)
I just posted my solution in my own thread, but since this is what appears on google I figured I would leave this here for future reference. 

The manual is hard to find because the manual doesn't say 31AE6B3H515 for some reason. Rather is says 60-3754-4. Despite this discrepancy I can confirm it is the right manual. I called a service rep at MTD to get this manual by giving him my model no. and serial no. 

PDF Manual Web Archive


----------



## BarrieSteve (Dec 23, 2021)

y2j514 said:


> I don't want to bump and old thread, but this is the first link that appears in google when you search for the model number OP wrote out. (31AE6B3H515)
> I just posted my solution in my own thread, but since this is what appears on google I figured I would leave this here for future reference.
> 
> The manual is hard to find because the manual doesn't say 31AE6B3H515 for some reason. Rather is says 60-3754-4. Despite this discrepancy I can confirm it is the right manual. I called a service rep at MTD to get this manual by giving him my model no. and serial no.
> ...



The reason why it says 60-3754-4 is because that is also part of the model number. See attached picture of my blower.


----------

